# My Retrofit with the Mini D2S!



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Just finished my first ever retrofit this week! I used the Mini D2S kit from The Retrofit Source, and I can't say enough good things about them (the kit and the company). I used their house brand Morimoto xB35 6000k bulbs, but I'm already thinking about some 5000k OEM options from Osram and Philips, as they're just a little too blue for me. Really enjoying the extra light output and nice looks that an HID projector brings to the Cruze! Special thanks to GiantsNation for helping with my questions along the way.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks great! I would raise the drivers side up just a bit.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Finally a proper retrofit! Looks fantastic, definitely on my to do list.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> Looks great! I would raise the drivers side up just a bit.


Thanks. I have been adjusting it slightly the past couple days. The picture makes it look more off than it is in person.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

How difficult was it for you to separate the lenses?


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Finally a proper retrofit! Looks fantastic, definitely on my to do list.


Thank you. I didn't want to settle for one of the halogen projectors from eBay or other sites.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How difficult was it for you to separate the lenses?


I decided to buy some aftermarket lights from TYC after hearing about the permaseal. Even those were tough. 10 minutes in the oven at 250, repeat a few times.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice. I was on the fence between d2s and H1. But I like the larger lens.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

What did you use to reseal? Just the glue that was on it?


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> What did you use to reseal? Just the glue that was on it?


The kit from TRS includes a package of Butyl resealing glue. Really good stuff and easy to use. OCI Butyl Rubber Glue 



nick993 said:


> Nice. I was on the fence between d2s and H1. But I like the larger lens.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah the 3" really fills out the housings nicely.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

If you're worried about space but still want want OE performance you can go with the FX-R 2.5" lens (Bi-xenon: Morimoto FX-R 3.0 - HID Projectors from The Retrofit Source). 

As for bulbs, I would suggest OEM but you can't go wrong the morimoto bulbs (especially the XBs).


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

What kind of trimming is required on the OE reflector to install the Mini d2s?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Makes me want to go out and buy another set of OEM headlights just to mod like this. I'm assuming these still have both high and low beams.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

evo77 said:


> What kind of trimming is required on the OE reflector to install the Mini d2s?


You're going to have to sand down the entire cylinder looking part sticking out of the back of the reflector so that you can thread the locking nut onto the D2S. After it's sanded down I took a 2" (pretty sure it was 2") hole saw and drill through the back of the housing to make the diameter of the hole big enough for the D2S to fit through. I really should have taken some pictures of all this stuff. 



boneheaddoctor said:


> Makes me want to go out and buy another set of OEM headlights just to mod like this. I'm assuming these still have both high and low beams.


Yep bi-xenon, so both low and high in one piece


----------



## iamthedruman (Nov 11, 2014)

Awesome work! That's exactly what I'm considering doing in order to up the output of the stock system (so bad...) Did you decide to add halos (why or why not?) 

Thanks for any feedback you can give!


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

iamthedruman said:


> Awesome work! That's exactly what I'm considering doing in order to up the output of the stock system (so bad...) Did you decide to add halos (why or why not?)
> 
> Thanks for any feedback you can give!


I agree completely, the stock headlights in this car are pretty unacceptable. I looked at adding halos but decided against it, reasons being: 

1) I read into the quality of the halos and found out that people were having major issues with them burning out and having to reopen the headlights and replace them, and...

2) In order to add halos you would need to splice into the original wiring. Since I intend to sell this car someday, and because retrofits _are_, technically, illegal (don't tell anyone:wink, I wanted to be able to install the original headlights back into the car without having to do any more wiring than necessary


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

IMO, these are the first retrofits I have seen (using stock housings or aftermarket) that look like they could have legitimately come from the factory this way. How hard was wiring these up? Are the DRLs eliminated with this retrofit?


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> How hard was wiring these up? Are the DRLs eliminated with this retrofit?


Thanks. Wiring is pretty straight forward. Hardest part was finding a spot for the ballasts and wire harness. If you want to keep the DRL's, contact TRS, they will set you up with a custom capacitor link for the H13 setup for $25


----------



## iamthedruman (Nov 11, 2014)

Interesting... I wonder if you can use halos as DRLs with the capacitor link...


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

I've seen others use halos as DRL's. I believe the capacitor link is still necessary for all DRL applications only because the computer doesn't send enough of a signal to the wire harness, causing it to "click" rapidly.


----------



## iam_canadian22 (Mar 4, 2015)

Very nice, this will be the first thing i do to my cruze also, did the igniters fit behind the dust shield? I put the same minj d2s in my tucson and had to use amp ballast with amp to d2s adspters


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Very Nice! My plan is to do the same projectors as you. i think im going to black out the housings and lightly smoke the lenses, but yours look like they couldve been from GM. I try to do most of my mods as if it were to come that way.


----------

